# Applescript et Script csh



## einqui (27 Juin 2003)

Salut,

   J'ai ecrit un programme Fortran qui tourne sur le serveur de la Fac. Mais afin de rendre l'interface plus confortable pour que les etudiants puissent l'utiliser, je voulais ecrire un truc simple en Applescript qui appelle un script csh sous Darwin afin de definir les parametres du programme. Mais est-ce que les variables definies par Applescript vont etre reconnues par Darwin dans mon script csh? Les deux applis sont compatibles?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Didier Guillion (27 Juin 2003)

Bonjour,

(Degré de fiabilite de ma réponse 70%)

Tu peut appeller une commande shell via Apple Script.
Les variables définies par AppleScript ne seront pas reconnues.
Par contre tu peut envoyer des parametres a ta commande shell et recuperer les sorties de celle-ci.

par exemple soit "commande" le nom de ta commande

set ma_commande to "/usr/local/bin/commande"
set mes_param to "-X 254 -Y 256"

set mon_resultat to do shell script (ma_commande &amp; " " &amp; mes_param)

la variable "mon_resultat" contiendra le resultat de la commande sous forme d'une chaine de caracteres.

Cordialement


----------



## einqui (27 Juin 2003)

Salut,

   Merci pour ta reponse. Ca a effectivement l'air pas mal, meme si ca ne collera pas exactement avec mon programme Fortran, parce que les declarations de variables ne sont pas une option de la commande. Mais en tout cas, ca devrait me permettre de transferer les parametres jusqu'au shell. Ensuite, je bidouillerai pour que mon programme les interprete.

Bye


----------

